# Paramétrage du compte invité.



## Ardienn (23 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Voilà, de retour en famille pour quelques temps, j'ai paramétré un compte invité dans un soucis de facilité et de sécurité d'esprit 

Mais voilà un parent à voulu se connecter à gmail pour consulter ses emails, mais safari ne veut pas ouvrir la page login ! Je ne comprends pas étant donné que sur "le safari" de mon propre compte j'y arrive très bien. J'ai donc du "prêter" ma session... 

Apparemment à chaque fermeture de compte invité les nouvelles données sont effacées. Ma question est la suivante : peut on permettre à la session invité d'avoir/d'utiliser firefox de base à chaque nouvelle session sans que celui-ci ne soit effacé? Ou alors dois-je obligatoirement me créer un nouveau compte utilisateur?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Le propre du compte invité est qu'il ne conserve aucun réglage. Rien. Comme ça, à la cloture de la session, le compte est remis à zéro pour l'invité suivant.

Si tu veux vraiment que certaines info soient mémorisées, alors créés un compte non admin.


----------

